# No more 7 year itch, it's called the 20 year itch!



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

In reading threads here on TAM and talking to some people, it seems that a majority of people going through a divorce (or are already divorced) have been married an average of 20 years. Seems like a lot of couples are making it past the 7 year itch and waiting for the 20 year 'itch' to leave the marriage. In my case, my STBXH started his affair right before our 20th anniversary and now we're divorcing. Could it be MIL? No idea.


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

When I first talked to my mother about my H and I separating she asked me, "How long have you been married?". I replied "This year it will be 8 years." She said, "It's called the 7 yr itch." I thought about that for awhile. I also thought maybe I'm going through an early mid-life crisis. 

Maybe it is the 7 yr itch and maybe I am having some what of a mid-life crisis. But bottom line, things have not been good for us for a long time and I didn't want to continue on that path until it's our 20 year anniversary and we're still dealing with the same issues and decide at that point to divorce.


----------



## Isuck (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmm my STBXW had the 13 year itch...


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm what is interesting is that I have been reading a lot of threads lately around the time period you are refering to.


----------

